# Harvest Meat Company?



## pharmgirl2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone use this company to purchase there meats? There is one in Orlando which isn't far from me and they seem to have a wide variety of meats/bones. And can you order directly from them? Thanks a bunch:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We get the majority of our meat from them. The one here in Denver has a raw feeders program, and I'm sure the other branches all do as well. Several other members here use them as well. 

What we order:

Turkey necks & wings 
Chicken quarters
Whole tilapia
Beef heart and ribs
Pork riblets
Pork liver and kidney

There are other various things we get from there but this is our usual list of meats. And they all are typically under $1 per pound.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY.
I'm so jealous. 
I live in Orem, UT, and I actually get meat from Harvest in Denver, CO when I happen to be out there. I stock up big time. Excellent prices, and pretty good variety. 
I SO wish they'd open a Salt Lake City location!


----------



## pharmgirl2 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is wonderful!! There is another butcher close by but not much variety. I guess the next step is to call them up and see if they have a raw feeder program. I think this just made my day!! Under $1 a pound is unbelievable...and much cheaper than the food my pets eat now. The whole house might just have to undergo a diet makeover lol:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would ask them their prices on chicken necks for your little guy too, those would make a decent sized meal for him. I think one neck would be the perfect size for him...

Also, you need to know that you have to buy in bulk from this place. Every thing comes in 40-60 pound cases. Which is why it's so cheap. So these cases have to be thawed out, and repackaged up into daily/weekly portions (whatever works for your feeding program). We typically order 400-700 pounds at one time (there is no minimum or limit per order) and use huge rubbermaid containers to thaw things out over the course of several days.


----------



## pharmgirl2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info danemama. I have a very large deep freezer at home so bulk won't be an issue. Did they give you a price list or do you just ask when you call?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They do have a price list that changes each week. So I just ask the prices on things when I call because I know what I want. But since youve never ordered from them I would call and ask for a price sheet the first few times you order from them to get a good picture of what things cost. I don't ask anymore just because I know that the price of the items I buy are always +/- $0.10 per pound depending on when we order.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> ABSOLUTELY.
> I'm so jealous.
> I live in Orem, UT, and I actually get meat from Harvest in Denver, CO when I happen to be out there. I stock up big time. Excellent prices, and pretty good variety.
> I SO wish they'd open a Salt Lake City location!


Have you ever used Southwind Foods in SLC? My friend gets a lot of her food from them, last I heard it was beef heart around .59 and chicken Qs for around .49. Pork sirloin roasts for 1.29 (bone in) and I know they have smelt & other fishes too. I haven't used them yet but plan on it, my friend got me my first 60# of quarters from them.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Have you ever used Southwind Foods in SLC? My friend gets a lot of her food from them, last I heard it was beef heart around .59 and chicken Qs for around .49. Pork sirloin roasts for 1.29 (bone in) and I know they have smelt & other fishes too. I haven't used them yet but plan on it, my friend got me my first 60# of quarters from them.


How in my hundreds of searches have I never hear of this place?!

I looked them up, though...and all I see is crab and lobster and other seafood....and it sure doesnt look cheap?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> How in my hundreds of searches have I never hear of this place?!
> 
> I looked them up, though...and all I see is crab and lobster and other seafood....and it sure doesnt look cheap?


Just sent an email off to my friend as soon as she gets back to me I will let you know. I know there is a certain guy you have to ask for, but she gets quarters, just got 80# of hearts for a good deal, and she gets smelt from them as well as pork. I wouldn't have known about it if Christy didn't point me in the right direction. I just haven't had the need for anything yet but am getting there.

Do you know about the place in Tremonton that does grinds & organs? Or Cache Valley that does rabbits & rabbit grinds?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> How in my hundreds of searches have I never hear of this place?!
> 
> I looked them up, though...and all I see is crab and lobster and other seafood....and it sure doesnt look cheap?


Just sent you a PM with the info, they have a ton of different meats available. Pork hocks 
Pork feet, Chicken backs, Turkey necks, Turkey drums, Boneless beef trimmings
Lamb necks,Lamb breast, Chicken necks, Chicken leg ¼’s, Beef liver, Beef kidneys
Beef heart, Lamb 6-way, Femur bones beef, Chicken gizzards,Cornish game hens

All is under $1/# except some of the lamb which is under $2/# I know she's gotten Smelt from them before.


----------

